# Nouveau SSD dans Macbook Air 13" mid 2013



## funkycochise (17 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour,

je viens de changer le SSD interne de mon MacBook Air mid 2013. J'ai pu installer correctement Mojave dessus. Toutefois, lorsque j'installe Windows 10 avec bootcamp , celui-ci me claque une erreur lorsqu'il effectue le reboot après installation : CRITICAL PROCESS DIED. J'ai également testé avec une installation directe sans bootcamp sans plus de succès.

Le nouveau SSD est un Crucial 1TB.

Auriez-vous une piste vers laquelle investiguer ?

*Note de la modération :* n'utilise pas à chaque fois un interligne pour chaque phrase, ça fatigue les yeux. De plus on déménage dans la bonne section.


----------



## Locke (17 Septembre 2019)

funkycochise a dit:


> lorsqu'il effectue le reboot après installation : CRITICAL PROCESS DIED


Un bel écran bleu de la mort suite à un problème de périphériques, mais lesquels ?


funkycochise a dit:


> Auriez-vous une piste vers laquelle investiguer ?


Oui, commencer par mentionner ce qu'Assistant Boot Camp mentionne dans son écran d'installation, à savoir...
- téléchargement des pilotes/drivers dans une clé USB
- utilisation explicite d'un fichier .iso

De plus, tu as une tonne de lecture en début de section... https://forums.macg.co/forums/windows-sur-mac.92/


----------



## funkycochise (17 Septembre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Un bel écran bleu de la mort suite à un problème de périphériques, mais lesquels ?
> Oui, commencer par mentionner ce qu'Assistant Boot Camp mentionne dans son écran d'installation, à savoir...
> - téléchargement des pilotes/drivers dans une clé USB
> - utilisation explicite d'un fichier .iso


J'ai tenté l'installation de deux façons différentes.
- Le bootcamp classique avec tout de sélectionné (ISO, driver à DL, création de clef d'installation)
L'iSO est la version 1903 64bits fr dispo chez MS.
- La création d'une clef Windows 10 avec création d'une partition dans l'utilitaire de disque de Mojave.

Les installations se déroulent correctement, mais dans les deux cas j'ai un BSOFD
Merci pour le lien, je vais regarder.


----------



## Locke (17 Septembre 2019)

funkycochise a dit:


> - Le bootcamp classique avec tout de sélectionné (ISO, driver à DL, création de clef d'installation)
> L'iSO est la version 1903 64bits fr dispo chez MS.


Tu ne réponds pas à la question...


Locke a dit:


> - utilisation explicite d'un fichier .iso


...est-ce que dans l'écran d'Assistant Boot Camp, il est fait mention de l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso ?


funkycochise a dit:


> - La création d'une clef Windows 10 avec création d'une partition dans l'utilitaire de disque de Mojave.


C'est complètement voué à un échec total ! Donc, je t'invite à lire, lire, relire et relire les messages spécifiques en tête de section de la section Windows sur Mac.

De plus, comme tu m'as l'air d'avoir joué les apprentis sorciers avec Utilitaire de disque, tu as dû malmener la structure de ton disque dur interne empêchant une nouvelle installation.


----------



## funkycochise (18 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour,

Je ne joue pas spécialement à l'apprenti sorcier. J'ai initialement utilisé uniquement bootcamp et son assistant.
J'ai DL l'ISO Win10_1903_V1_French_x64 de win10, et défini cet ISO dans l'assistant.
Les options de téléchargement des drivers et de création de la clef sont cochés. Je ne vois ce que je peux indiquer de plus sur le paramétrage de l'écran bootcamp. Comme je n'ai obtenu qu'un écran bleu avec erreur en fin d'installation, j'ai essayé d'installer autrement :
- En créant une partition depuis l'utilitaire de disque de Mojave
- En supprimant complètement toute trace d'OSX sur le disque 
Dans tous les cas, le résultat est le même. Je vais continuer à lire les différents topics sur le sujet. J'ai bien peur que le problème soit le SSD lui même.


----------



## Locke (18 Septembre 2019)

funkycochise a dit:


> Je ne joue pas spécialement à l'apprenti sorcier. J'ai initialement utilisé uniquement bootcamp et son assistant.
> J'ai DL l'ISO Win10_1903_V1_French_x64 de win10, et défini cet ISO dans l'assistant.


C'est voué à l'échec et il y a une raison précise, mais comme tu ne lis pas les messages en tête de section, je te renvoie sur celui-ci... https://forums.macg.co/threads/cree...-1903-avec-macosdeuxieme-alternative.1320517/ ...pour comprendre.


funkycochise a dit:


> - En créant une partition depuis l'utilitaire de disque de Mojave


Chose qu'il ne faut jamais faire, par la suite en ayant malmené la structure de ton disque dur interne, Assistant Boot Camp refusera de faire la moindre installation. Et là encore je te renvoie sur une grosse lecture... Installation d'une version de Windows 10 1903 sans Assistant Boot Camp


funkycochise a dit:


> Dans tous les cas, le résultat est le même. Je vais continuer à lire les différents topics sur le sujet. J'ai bien peur que le problème soit le SSD lui même.


Négatif, le problème c'est toi, prends le temps de lire tous les messages qui sont en tête de section. Et pourtant dans ma réponse #2 je te mentionnais déjà ce type de lecture.


----------



## funkycochise (18 Septembre 2019)

J'ai refait une installation et effectué les captures/photos lors du processus


----------



## Locke (18 Septembre 2019)

funkycochise a dit:


> J'ai refait une installation et effectué les captures/photos lors du processus


Tu relances Assistant Boot Camp, tu désactives toutes les options et tu ne fais que celle encadrée en rouge...




...tu récupères les fichiers qui sont repérés avec une pastille en rouge...



...que tu copies dans le dossier Téléchargements et tu refais une clé d'installation en suivant cette procédure... https://forums.macg.co/threads/cree...-1803-avec-macospremiere-alternative.1320513/ ...une fois réalisée une partie de la clé, de nouveau tu recopieras les fichiers stockés dans le dossier Téléchargements dans la clé USB.

Pour être sûr de ne pas faire de boulette, tu retires la clé USB, tu relances Assistant Boot Camp et tu fais un clic sur Restaurer qui par défaut supprimera une partition temporaire si elle a été créée. Tu redémarres, histoire de vider le contenu des barrettes mémoires, tu relances Assistant Boot Camp, tu insères la clé USB et vois ce qu'il se passe.

S'il y a une erreur, il faudra lancer le Terminal puis faire un Copier/Coller de cette commande...

```
diskutil list
```
...en validant avec la touche Entrée, puis en donnant le résultat.

Petit rappel...


> Pour diffuser un rapport EtreCheck ou un retour de commandes via le Terminal dans les forums, dans votre réponse, un clic sur cette icône ⊞, sélectionnez les Balises </> Code, dans la fenêtre qui s’ouvrira faites un Copier/Coller du rapport et/ou du résultat du Terminal, un clic sur Insérer et validez votre réponse.



Mais au fait, il te reste quel espace de disponible ? Avec un tout petit SSD de 121 Go, s'il n'y a pas un minimum de 40 Go pour la réservation de Windows et un espace libre de 15 Go pour que macOS fonctionne correctement, ce sera un échec ! Il ne faut pas que le contenu total de Macintosh HD dépasse 66 Go.


----------

